# Insurance.. is it totally random?!?!



## Gibz (Mar 16, 2005)

This is my 1st post on here  

At the moment i drive a Saxo VTS (not modded except for a full zort system and an air freshener), and i'm saving up for a new car in December this year... i'll be 23 with 2 years NCB.

I'm a huge fan of JDM cars and am set on either: a Supra or a Skyline GTS-T (i like the older style shape alot) or an S15 Sylvia (ok i love the VW Golf R32 aswell lol)... but the insurance is stupid on them.

Examples based on doing a quote as being 23 with 2 yrs ncb like i will be in december:

A UK spec Supra TT = £1050 fully comp from elephant.co.uk (thats an amazing price??)... an import one i'm looking at £2k+

So as Skylines are pretty much always imports its gonna be about the same, if not £3k + as from reading here its very very expensive to insure them.

As a reference a Golf R32 weighs in at £1100,a UK Integra Type R is £1600 ish and my Saxo renewal will come in at about £550.

Why is this? Its not as if the Supra is much different from the Skyline? 

The mind boggles, while i was buying my Saxo i looked at a basic 1.6 honda civic and was quoted £1500... the 1st year ins on my VTS was £1250.. is insurance just random or what??

May aswell just drive without


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm surprised Supra TTs are so cheap to insure comparitively, if what you say is true.

If anything I would've assumed a Supra would be harder to control (RWD, lots of power) than a Skyline.

There's probably other issues involved - cost to repair, how often the cars are crashed, etc.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm insured by elephant to and at the tender age of 19 i brought a 106 GTI for my first car.....yes i know what your thinking.....a young lad with a 106 GTI, group 14!.... which is slightly modified and runs 166bhp at the wheels. With all mods declared i pay £1236 a year fully comp! Yet i asked for a quote on a group 8 renault megane and they wanted just over 2k.

I was messing around with quotes and its amazing with some of the outcomes you get, the difference of prices between insurance companies can be tremendous  
IMO the quotes are very random and to prove it put in your details three times and each quote you get differs by at least £30


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Elephant were by far the cheapest online quote for me, 800 or so on a UK Supra, 1200 or so on an RX7, and 1800 or so on a GTR. Import models you can double that. Not sure why such a great disparity between the three, but as most other insurers wanted 1800 or so for any of them, you should take advantage of it  I'm 26 btw, no NCB.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

yes elephant seems to be a good step towards owning the car you want.

But for making further tasty modifications to your exotic cars i'd look no futher than adrian flux. Heard very good reports about them to


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

nice Quotes there


----------

